# Loading Squares in AZ



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Regards, Mike


I think I would rather load my 3x3 bales like that then from the side. Seems faster. Though I'm not sure my wheel loader or my loader tractor has the power to push them all the way forward when it gets half full. I've shoved whole semi loads so they tighten up, but that itself was hard on the tractor.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

So how do they unload the trailer?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

hog987 said:


> So how do they unload the trailer?


I was wondering the same. The maker of the video commented on Youtube to the same question. Said they use a forklift with a similar attachment off of a dock. It's really the only way I can think of without planning some chains or something every couple of bale layers.


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

We have unloaded hundreds of van loads with a set of hooks we built. Hopefully you can see this if you are not a facebook user. There are pictures of the hooks in the comments.

Unloading Vans


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

HALLSHAY said:


> We have unloaded hundreds of van loads with a set of hooks we built. Hopefully you can see this if you are not a facebook user. There are pictures of the hooks in the comments.
> 
> Unloading Vans


Nice. And now I like you on Facebook. Lots of great pics!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lots of folk put a 25' piece of heavy rope behind each bale (on the floor) and pull them to the back of the truck.....after it is attached to a longer rope of course....


----------

